# Happy Thanksgiving



## Jeffriesw (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, May the Lord Bless and keep each one of you today!


----------



## apoint (Nov 25, 2010)

God Bless all in the Lord and give thanks to the Creator of all things.

1 cor. 10:31-33  Weather therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.  Give none offence, neither to the Jew, nor to the Gentiles, nor to the church of God.
Even as I please all men in all things, not seeking mine own profit, but the profit of many, that they may be saved.

 This is my scripture and prayer this Thanksgiving day. Amen


----------



## gtparts (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks and back at you, my brother and friend!


----------

